# Formular an CSV Datei übergeben



## -commi- (15. August 2005)

hallo, 

ich möchte daten aus meinem html formular(text-felder, checkboxen etc) in eine csv datei übergeben.... angeblich muss man dafür in der action eine "shtml.dll" aufrufen und noch auf ein webbot zugreifen(a: was ist ein webbot, b: ist dieser zwingendnotwendig?)... leider hab ich nach einer stunde vergeblichen surfens immer noch nichts gefunden das mir weiterhilft.... 

vielen dank im vorraus  

edit: diese webbot geschichte hab ich jetzt nur im zusammenhang mit frontpage gelesen ... spielt also dabei wohl nicht unbedingt ne rolle


----------



## franz007 (15. August 2005)

Machs doch einfach mit PHP (wenn dein server/webspace das bereitstellt)

Die Namen von zb texfield ist nach dem absenden direkt unter diesem Name als $Variable verfügbar!

Das heißt du musst die daten nur noch in die csv schreiben lassen!

Ich glaube da wirst du mit ein bisschen googeln weiterkommen!!


----------



## -commi- (15. August 2005)

naja es gibt da eine funktion namens "fputcsv" die ab php5.0 funktionieren soll trotzdem kennt er die unter meinem 5.04 nicht .... help


----------



## franz007 (16. August 2005)

Diese funktion kenne ich noch gar nicht!

Nimm einfach fwrite() und dann musst du die gesamten daten in eine $variable


```
$sem = ";";
$data = "hallo;welt\n"

$data.="{$1}{$sem}{$2}\n";

for($i = 0; $i <10; $i++){
    $data.=$hallo[$i];
    $data.=$sem;
}
$data.="\n";

$file = fopen(filename.csv, "w");
fwrite($file, $data);
fclose($file);
```

so schaut das ganze dann aus!

Viel spaß damit!


----------

